#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Who went to delft island in Jaffna?

## Janushan

Delft Island is the best place for the traveling in Jaffna. I get grear experience from Delft. I want know about your experiences of the Delft Island?.

----------


## Bhavya

I never been there before but my friends told me about this beautiful island, If you have any picture of delft island please share it here.

----------


## Janushan

Hi bhavya, most of intresting things are there. If you like go, you plan to stay there for 2days.In these 2days you enjoy the island trip. I read an article with image from uplist.lk. so you get more details from there.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi bhavya, most of intresting things are there. If you like go, you plan to stay there for 2days.In these 2days you enjoy the island trip. I read an article with image from uplist.lk. so you get more details from there.


Thanks for your suggestion, I will check there,once again thanks.

----------

